# Empty nest with feathers....



## eJaya (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi there,
I am new to the forums. I noticed a nest with two eggs in it on my balcony a few days ago. I have been watching the mom and dad incubate the eggs. This morning I went to look to see if they were hatched and I saw that the nest was a little torn apart and the eggs were gone. All that was left were a couple feathers. What do you think happened? I am prety upset. I live on the 7 th floor of a building in East coast Canada. Not much can get up hereto get at the birds.
Can anyone tell me what happened?
Thanks
Marg


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Marg,

It is sad what happened. I am pretty sure it was a predator. 
I had hawks attack parents on the nest, but I don't think they would take the eggs.
How about rats? is it possible they could come on your balcony.
I don't know which predators go for the eggs, I know snakes do, but it is unlikely in your case, unless one of your neighbors has a pet snake which escaped.
Hope other members have better ideas of what could have happened.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Crows will take eggs.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Crows will take eggs.
> 
> 
> Really? Had no idea. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Pidgey is most likely right here, crows are HUGE egg thieves and it's obviously not a problem for them to reach the balcony where the nests are. Crows are very smart and know where pigeons build their nests and will wait until the parents leave and snatch the eggs. I'm sure they could successfully drive the parents from the nest as well if they wanted.


----------



## eJaya (Jun 27, 2005)

*thanks*

Thank you so much guys. I didn't expect such a fast response. It could have been a crow or seagull I guess. There really isn't any other animal around. I aso have a sneaking suspicion my landlord got rid of the eggs (I heard him on the roof this morning and my balcony is flush with the roof.
Thanks again. Also- if I move the nest that's left to a more sheltered area- will the pigeons come back and lay more eggs?
Marg


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

eJaya said:


> if I move the nest that's left to a more sheltered area- will the pigeons come back and lay more eggs?
> Marg



Hi There, 

If you move the nest, the parents are unlikely to use it again. Once it's moved and with no eggs and babies in it, they will not recognize it as their own. Sounds like it's possible as well that your landlord DID remove them. You may want to find that out and what his practises are. If he and others in the building are complaining about pigeons, you may not want to encourage the pigeons to come back anyways. It would be so much worse if there were babies in the nest and the landlord disposed of them


----------

